# Ideapad z510 i7 vs ideapad y510



## silverlight4 (Jan 25, 2014)

In terms of specs both are very similar except

1) 4702mq vs 4700mq
2) HD vs Full HD display
3) N14P-GV2 (GT740) vs GT750
4) 4cell battery vs 6 cell 
5) z510 has a SSD of 8GB

The price difference between them is 13-15K

Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 (59-398016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.59990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 (59-398016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart

Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.73100 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

Why is the price difference so huge. Is there something wrong with z510? Also, does a 4-cell battery give 2/3rd of backup given by a 6-cell battery. Would z510 suffice if you are not a heavy gamer?


----------



## vivek1739 (Jan 26, 2014)

I dont think this z510 is authentic, there is no such model in india as according to lenovo care. The seller in flipkart is new seller. Which cannot be trusted. First confirm the presence of such laptop


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 26, 2014)

It is listed on lenovo site, albeit with a different configuration. Here's the link

Laptop PC | IdeaPad Z510 (Dark Chocolate) | Lenovo India | The DO Store

I also checked at a lenovo store, the guy said z510 with 4th Generation i7 is available.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 26, 2014)

Its flipkart !! If the product is not as specified in the website, you can inform them & get your money refunded


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, I too believe flipkart is ausumm. I am certain they refund instantly on the very first call. But I am just mildly concerned about it after reading only 100 negative reviews regarding laptop purchases.  Nevertheless, I am thinking of buying it locally, then I can check on the spot if the configuration is appropriate. Whatsay?

[Update]
Guys, I have bought z510! Looks good, specs are accurate, will give you full update later. Also Is there a way to check if it has an SSD drive, couldn't find it in Device Manager.


----------



## vivek1739 (Feb 3, 2014)

I too bought a z510


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 3, 2014)

Please post some benchmarks and stuff


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 3, 2014)

vivek1739 said:


> I too bought a z510


Pls post the specs of gpu it have.does it have Nvidia 740m 64bit. or 128 bit.


----------



## vivek1739 (Feb 3, 2014)

64 bit
I compared it with z500...everything is the same..still I will post the screen shot.


----------



## vivek1739 (Feb 4, 2014)

View attachment 13483View attachment 13484View attachment 13485


----------



## pranav11.tiwari (Feb 16, 2014)

Can you tell me more about the processor clock speed and RAM frequency??
I too am planning to buy the same laptop.


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

pranav11.tiwari said:


> Can you tell me more about the processor clock speed and RAM frequency??
> I too am planning to buy the same laptop.



Higher the processor clock speed the better if compared within the same architecture. A processor with M or MQ is ALWAYS better than one with U of the same family (i3,i5 and i7). 4th gen>3rd geb>2nd....... if processor are at par ie, 3630QM(3rd gen)=4700MQ(4th gen) but i7 3630QM(3rd gen) >> i7 4500U(4th gen) twice better.

RAM frequency is not required much while gaming, higher the better but you only need high RAM frequency when you know what you are doing, ie your specific program or application needs it.


----------

